# Sismo de 1980 nos Açores



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2007 às 01:56)

*Sismo 1980 -Terceira - Açores*

[YOUTUBE]http://wv=6ciEzANHcxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minho (28 Jun 2007 às 21:51)

*Re: Sismo 1980 -Terceira - Açores (YOUTUBE)*

Impressionantes as imagens  
Destruição generalizada... nesse tempo os media tinham muito menos projecção e os meios eram outros daí essa desgraça praticamente não fazer eco nos dias de hoje... se fosse hoje tínhamos tema para telejornais para um mês...


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2007 às 11:39)

*Re: Sismo 1980 -Terceira - Açores (YOUTUBE)*

Foi mediatizado, para os tempos que eram...  Lógico que não é como hoje, com directos, etc,etc. As comunicações não eram o que são hoje.
Mas lembro-me de em puto ver muitas imagens do sismo na minha TV a preto e branco, que na altura eu ainda não tinha a cores. Também me recordo da onda de solidaredade, de pedirem ajuda nas escolas, igrejas, etc.

Apesar das dezenas de mortes e milhares de feridos, não foi uma tragédia humana de  proporções gigantescas porque ocorreu a meio da tarde, com muita população fora das suas casas ou que conseguiram fugir para o exterior a tempo.

Vou mudar o Titulo do tópico para Sismo dos Açores 1980, e aproveita-se para colocar mais coisas sobre este trágico sismo, que não afectou apenas a Terceira. Há muita coisa para contar sobre este sismo, desde a destruição generalizada de Angra do Heroismo, o pequeno Tsunami ou até a notável historia dum salvamento por helicóptero duma aldeia inteira na Ilha de S. Jorge, a Fajã da Caldeira de Santo Cristo, pela Força Aérea. A Fajã ficou completamente isolada, sem comunicações nem vias de acesso. Vou tentar encontrar mais informação para colocar aqui.


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2007 às 11:48)

*Re: Sismo nos Açores 1/Janeiro/1980*








> 1 de Janeiro de 1980 (Domingo)
> 
> Pelas 15 h 42' 38", GMT, a cerca de 12 km de profundidade, algures no canal entre São Jorge e Terceira, ocorreu um sismo com a duração de 11" a 20", e a intensidade VIII da escala modificada de Mercalli.
> Originando um pequeno Tsunamis observado em Cais do Pico, Calheta de São Jorge e Biscoitos (na Terceira) e registado nas Baías de Horta e Angra do Heroísmo, o sismo provocando cerca de 400 feridos atingiu duramente as Ilhas:
> ...



Fonte: São Jorge Digital




>



(c)  Livro "Terramoto 1.1.80 | novas imagens"


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 23:24)

Imagens impressionantes


----------



## fablept (9 Mar 2014 às 01:48)

Excelente website dedicado ao Sismo de 1980 na ilha Terceira.

SismoDoOitenta


----------



## Turlu (13 Abr 2014 às 18:57)

Tinha 11 anos quando o sismo aconteceu. Estava um belo dia e havia muita gente na rua a desfrutar o bom tempo. Se tivesse sido durante a noite tinham morrido muitas mais pessoas.
No porto de pesca da minha freguesia (São Mateus da Calheta) houve quem tivesse visto a baia a ficar sem água devido ao mar ter recuado.
No dia seguinte desloquei-me com o meu pai a Angra do Heroísmo e só me fez lembrar as imagens das cidades bombardeadas dos documentários sobre a II Grande Guerra.
Na rua da rocha abriu uma fenda no caminho.
Se fosse hoje, provavelmente os estragos teriam sido menores uma vez que, na sequência desse sismo e da necessidade de reconstruir o parque habitacional, foi aprovada pelo Governo Regional legislação no sentido de obrigar a que as reconstruções e as novas construções obedecessem a regras de construção antissismica.
Houve uma onda de solidariedade para com os sinistrados (dentro e fora da região) e todos ajudavam toda a gente. Lembro-me de irmos aos fins de semana ajudar os amigos a reparar os estragos nas suas casas, até chegar à nossa vez de sermos ajudados.
O parque habitacional da Ilha Terceira melhorou bastante a partir dessa altura e desde então todas as casas possuem casa de banho, o que era muito raro antes do sismo (pelo menos nas zonas rurais), onde era habitual a existência de uma retrete no quintal (de inverno não era lá muito agradável).


----------



## Azor (13 Abr 2014 às 21:17)

Lembro muito bem desse dia!

Estava eu em casa para sair quando os lustres do salão começaram a dançar e a cintilar. Minutos depois ligámos o rádio e soubemos que tinha dado um abalo muito forte na Terceira.
Além da Terceira foi também sentido na Graciosa (onde houve também muita destruição de casas) em S. Jorge e em S. Miguel. 
O que aconteceu na Terceira em 1980, vai-se repetir de novo. É só uma questão de tempo. A história dos Açores ensina-nos isso. Pode ser na Terceira, como pode ser agora em S. Miguel. 
A Fossa da Hirondelle um dia mais cedo ou mais tarde vai acordar de novo, tanto poderá ser para o lado da Terceira, como poderá ser para o lado de S. Miguel.
Arrisco mesmo a dizer que num futuro podemos vir a falar de uma possível décima ilha nos Açores, uma vez que a problemática vulcânica e tectónica no arquipélago nem nos próximos milhares de anos será encerrada...é a nossa realidade.


----------



## fablept (13 Abr 2014 às 23:36)

É a nossa realidade @Azor, mas felizmente tanto a actividade sísmica (de grande magnitude) e vulcânica na nossa região é bastante ligeira a comparar com muitos outros sítios no mundo. Um dos grandes problemas que temos em termos de sismos é que ocorrem sempre a baixa profundidade <20km, e quando são localizados perto de uma ilha o seu impacto é sempre grande (exemplo Faial 1998), mas felizmente os maiores sismos na última década nos Açores tem sido sempre em zonas "distantes" das ilhas.


----------



## fablept (1 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

> Um sismo destruiu quase por completo a cidade de Angra do Heroísmo há 35 anos, mas a população arregaçou mangas e passados três anos o seu centro histórico integrava a lista de Património Mundial da Unesco.
> 
> 
> No dia 01 de janeiro de 1980, às 15:42, um sismo com intensidade de 7,2 na escala de Richter e epicentro no mar, a 35 quilómetros a sudoeste da cidade de Angra do Heroísmo, abalou as ilhas Terceira, Graciosa e São Jorge, nos Açores. Morreram 73 pessoas e mais de 20 mil ficaram desalojadas.
> ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

Fica aqui um testemunho em forma de crónica de uma pessoa que viveu este sismo trágico.

https://ruadejesus.com/2019/12/29/a...nQxcFhYqwfiCXJqourp2RN6IjlEsOChzjCHiRM-NV0cXM


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Jan 2020 às 17:13)

Hoje faz precisamente 40 anos do mais trágico e intenso sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores no Séc. XX. 

Sismo de 1 de janeiro de 1980 foi há 40 anos


Hoje, dia 1 de janeiro, faz 40 anos que ocorreu o sismo catastrófico de 1980. Atingindo magnitude de 7,2 na escala de Richter e com epicentro localizado a cerca de 50 km a WNW de Angra do Heroísmo, este sismo causou elevados danos materiais nas ilhas Terceira e de S. Jorge, e danos menores na ilha Graciosa. Mais de 15.000 edifícios ficaram total ou parcialmente destruídos.

As freguesias mais afetadas foram Doze Ribeiras, Santa Bárbara, Serreta e Cinco Ribeiras, situadas na metade ocidental da ilha Terceira, e a freguesia do Topo, localizada na ponta oriental da ilha de São Jorge, onde atingiu intensidade máxima de VIII na Escala Macrossísmica Europeia (EMS-1998).

O sismo de 1980 provocou um tsunami de fraca magnitude, somente detetado instrumentalmente pelos marégrafos de Angra do Heroísmo e da Horta, não provocando quaisquer danos


----------



## Turlu (3 Jan 2020 às 14:49)

Se algum "sobrevivente" quiser colaborar, o IPMA está a fazer um inquérito sobre o sismo de 1980.

http://survey.ipma.pt/index.php/1980/lang/pt/newtest/Y


----------

